# What are some signs of mites?



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

If my hedgehog has mites, what are some things I would notice?

Thanks,
Briana


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Your hedgehog would be itching frantically, losing a good number of quills, and you might see some orange buildup around the base of the quills. If you suspect that your hedgehog does have quills, you can get some kitten Revolution to treat them. If you take the hedgehog to the vet and your vet wants to use Ivermectin or anything that would involve injections or shots, say no and ask for Revolution. Ivermectin is easy to overdose on, especially with injections, and there have been cases of hedgehogs dying from it. Revolution is applied as just a drop on the hedgehog's back and is much safer.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but how old do they have to be to have mites? Mocha is only a few months old, and I've seen her itch a bit recently. Not sure if it is just quilling, or she might have mites.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

itbrti said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but how old do they have to be to have mites? Mocha is only a few months old, and I've seen her itch a bit recently. Not sure if it is just quilling, or she might have mites.


They can get an outbreak of mites at any age, if they're exposed to them from another hedgehog or from wood. With it being winter, itching could also be due to dry skin, which can be helped by flaxseed oil in the food or on their back.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Mocha does have dry skin, I used Aveeno Baby Soothing Relief Moisture Cream when I gave her a bath a few days ago, but she is still having an issue.

Is there a special type of flaxseed oil I should use or will this work: http://www.amazon.com/Flaxseed-Oil-16-4 ... B00068S5G2

Thanks


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You should buy the one that comes in capsules. Flaxseed oil is very unstable and will go bad fast if you buy it like that one, the capsules last longer. You can find it at any pharmacy or stores like Walmart, Target.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> You should buy the one that comes in capsules.


Cool, i'll pick some up tonight. I'm guessing that the capsule is liquid pill form, so I can just pop it open before I rub it on the hedgehogs back? Thanks


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

itbrti said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > You should buy the one that comes in capsules.
> ...


Yes, it's like a gel capsule with the liquid inside, just make a hole in it and squeeze on your hedgie back / food.


----------



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My hedgehog doesn't seem to be itching or loosing quills (I've seen her loose one) but her skin is SOO dry. Its just flaking off and (she's albino) some of her quills are getting black tips. Or black rings around the quills. The one quill that did fall off had an orange scab at the end of it. Can mites cause lack of appetite?

Thanks again.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know about the black rings but mites can cause the orange scab. I believe if the infestation is too severe it might cause lack of appetite. 

Lack of appetite is usually a sign that there's something going on with hedgie. Because they can go downhill so fast when sick, I'd suggest a vet visit. 

What food is he eating?


----------

